# Herd lease?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anyone leased their herd out? What was your experiences, your agreements, your paperwork .... anything else. Just curious.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I've not done this but my dad says it's all the rage in Washington State.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol - yes, the only time I have heard of an entire herd lease was someone here in WA- I have heard of partial herd leases and what not all over though


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I've leased single animals out to 4Hers before, but never a whole HERD haha.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I've considered leaseing out a part of my herd, but then just couldn't stand the idea of someone else *maybe* not doing right by my kids. 
I know, I know- psycho alert! But dang it I really put in a great deal of care to my animals, and I don't want anyone messing that up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When you say leasing the whole herd, what for? If it is leasing to clear brush, there are businesses that do that and they either stay with the herd or keep tabs on them. Old Mountain Farm Nigerians leases their goats to a dairy and they must have a good working relationship because they keep doing it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's the situation - we are looking to move to TX - and it looks to be SOON! We might have the option of taking the herd immediately with me - or we might not. I have about 23 animals - so this is going to be such a FUN move - LOL! Especially in rutt season... LOL!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow Al........I don't know if I would trust anyone??? I mean, you have alot of NICE animals??? What if something happened??? :chin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh - I am NOT saying this is something that I am going to do - but at the same time not sure if I will have an option either - guess I'll know in a couple weeks as far as if I am "jumping the gun" or if it is wishful thinking of moving - LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ib hope any which way you go that it works out well for you!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you will have to go thru Boise on your way to Texas so you could drop that new nubian buck off here on your way! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha - if he was ONLY mine I probably would sell him just so I didn't have to take him with me- but because I dont - I have to keep the brat - LOL!


----------

